

Ask HN: Best books/tutorials you read in 2013? - Anon84

Now that the year is coming to a close and we have all gone through a long list of resources.<p>What would you say were the best books articles or tutorials you read? Or are planning to read in 2014?
======
27182818284
_The Information A History, A Theory, A Flood._ is the book that I wanted to
write and then I found out it existed and the author did a better job than I
probably could have.

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Information-History-Theory-
Flood/d...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Information-History-Theory-
Flood/dp/1400096235)

Secrets of a JavaScript Ninja I enjoyed. Nothing that was like "ZOMG!" but it
did help me think better about my JS code.
[http://www.manning.com/resig/](http://www.manning.com/resig/)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donna_Tartt](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donna_Tartt)
Has a new book out I haven't read, yet, but her other books have been great.
especially [http://www.amazon.com/The-Secret-History-Donna-
Tartt/dp/1400...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Secret-History-Donna-
Tartt/dp/1400031702)

Then neither a tutorial nor book, but pretty helpful: Bookmarking the comments
of people like Paul Graham. Since he usually makes insightful comments on
interesting articles, it works as a sorta hackish "Best Of" link
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pg](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pg)

------
hvd
How to Fail at Almost Everything and Still Win Big: Kind of the Story of My
Life. This is Scott adams take on being successful.
[http://www.amazon.com/How-Fail-Almost-Everything-Still-
ebook...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Fail-Almost-Everything-Still-
ebook/dp/B00COOFBA4/)

Choose yourself is a similar themed book. [http://www.amazon.com/Choose-
Yourself-James-Altucher-ebook/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Choose-Yourself-
James-Altucher-ebook/dp/B00CO8D3G4/)

Best 16$ spent in 2013.

------
wturner
"Mastery" by Robert Greene was good. It actually works better as an audio book
as it's wrapped in narratives of people who went on to do extraordinary
things. Hence listening lends better to it than than reading.

I read "Effective Javascript" which is good.

Other than that just a bunch of scattered tuts and pieces all over the place.

------
unsquare
"Design Is a Job" by Mike Monteiro

[http://www.abookapart.com/products/design-is-a-
job](http://www.abookapart.com/products/design-is-a-job)

If you are new to freelancing (or not) in any fields, you'll find nuggets of
wisdom in this one, great read.

------
krrishd
Discover Meteor. ([http://discovermeteor.com](http://discovermeteor.com)).

~~~
alexgaribay
Agreed. Very nicely laid out and informative.

------
Splendor
I really enjoyed Telerik's "30 Days of TDD" series which just wrapped up.
[http://blogs.telerik.com/james-
bender/posts/13-09-09/30-days...](http://blogs.telerik.com/james-
bender/posts/13-09-09/30-days-tdd-day-one-what-is-tdd)

------
o_nate
[http://guidetodatamining.com/](http://guidetodatamining.com/)

Readable, gentle intro to practical data mining techniques for programmers who
may be wondering what all the fuss is about.

------
hhimanshu
Clean Code

Refactoring

------
arnelbucio
Clean Code

